# Anyone Riding Cruisin' the Conejo on May 5?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Is anyone planning on riding Cruisin' the Conejo on May 5?

I'm doing the 62 mile Challenging Metric Century, and would be interested in riding partners.

Cheers,


----------

